# 1940's Photos



## LDUBS (Nov 1, 2018)

I hope this link works. Shows a 1940 photo. Click on the photo and it shows the same view today. I thought this was very interesting. 

https://interactive.guim.co.uk/embed/2014/apr/image-opacity-slider-master/index.html?ww2-dday


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 2, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I hope this link works. Shows a 1940 photo. Click on the photo and it shows the same view today. I thought this was very interesting.
> 
> https://interactive.guim.co.uk/embed/2014/apr/image-opacity-slider-master/index.html?ww2-dday



I'm amazed how little the surrounding structures have changed.


----------



## Chief00 (Nov 2, 2018)

Really cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Nov 3, 2018)

Bump. That was great!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 4, 2018)

Great. Never saw that flip/pix before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 4, 2018)

That is some cool pictures. Thank You for posting that.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing


----------

